# Bruit iMac G4 Tournesol



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Bonjour,   

Après maintes recherches et lectures sur Google, je ne trouve pas vraiment de réponse à mon problème. Je me tourne donc vers vous...

Je viens d'acquérir, d'occasion bien entendu, un iMac G4 800 Mhz (réputé comme étant silencieux) mais celui-ci fait un bruit insupportable à la longue. Je décrirai ce bruit comme celui d'un bourdonnement assez aigu et permanent, style ligne électrique. Une sorte d'acouphène si cela peut vous donner une idée. Il ne s'agit pas du tout du bruit du ventilateur (bruit assez grave), que j'ai d'ailleurs dépoussieré avec succès. 
Précédemment, j'avais rencontré exactement le même bruit sur mon ancien Mac, un G3 400DV et, vu son grand âge, cela ne m'inquiètait pas plus. Mais là, sur un Tournesol de 2003...

Au mieux, je penche pour pour un problème de disque dur qui siffle (le disque dur est toujours celui d'origine, un Maxtor). Dans ce cas pas de problème, j'achèterai un DD externe silencieux et booterai dessus, laissant le disque dur principal inactif. Cela permettrait, je pense de régler le problème... 
Au pire, un problème de transistor, d'alimentation...et là... 

Bref, je suis un peu perdu et embêté car j'aime tant ce Mac...

D'autres personnes sont elles dans mon cas ou ont une idée ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

Certainement le DD en effet, change-le c'est assez simple, le plus chiant étant de démonter et remonter l'imac. En plus probable que ton DD soit un 5400 tours, donc le changer par un 7200 tours boostera l'imac.

Je crois que tu ne sera limité à 120 go, je te conseille ce modèle.


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Merci de ta réponse rapide mais je ne veux pas prendre de risque.
Je connaissais le tuto de Mac Bidouille et, même si ça paraît facile à l'écran, je ne démonterai pas mon Mac. Je m'orienterai plutôt vers un disque dur externe, qui, de plus, aura une plus grande capacité (250 Go). 

Je pense que cela revient au même, non ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

thelonious690 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse rapide mais je ne veux pas prendre de risque.
> Je connaissais le tuto de Mac Bidouille et, même si ça paraît facile à l'écran, je ne démonterai pas mon Mac. Je m'orienterai plutôt vers un disque dur externe, qui, de plus, aura une plus grande capacité (250 Go).
> 
> Je pense que cela revient au même, non ?




Non pas vraiment, et ton dd interne siffleur tu vas l'empêcher comment de tourner ?
Un dd externe sera moins performant qu'un interne en plus, sans parler de l'encombrement et du prix un peu plus élevé.

Non c'est simple à faire, ça paraît au contraire plus compliqué sur les images je trouve.


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Je pensais qu'en faisant du disque dur externe mon disque dur principal (en le règlant comme disque de démarrage dans les préférences système), cela mettrait le disque dur d'origine au repos, étant donné que celui-ci ne serait plus sollicité. Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

thelonious690 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais qu'en faisant du disque dur externe mon disque dur principal (en le r&#232;glant comme disque de d&#233;marrage dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me), cela mettrait le disque dur d'origine au repos, &#233;tant donn&#233; que celui-ci ne serait plus sollicit&#233;. Ce n'est pas le cas ?



Il se mettra en veille effectivement, enfin je crois, mais nombreuses seront les sollicitations qui le feront sortir de sa torpeur. D'ailleurs moi pour &#234;tre tranquille, j'&#233;jecte mon second disc interne sur mon powermac, en le glissant dans la corbeille, on le r&#233;active si besoin est avec l'utilitaire de disc, mais je ne sais pas si &#231;a c'est possible pour le dd interne de l'imac qui sera toujours physiquement en ma&#238;tre.


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Bon ben mince alors, c'était trop beau pour être possible  Si je comprends bien, le disque dur externe serait en slave et le disque dur principal en master et donc par la même toujours actif...

Arf, grrrr démonter mon Mac, je ne peux m'y résoudre.
En tout cas, merci pour la rapidité de toutes tes réponses


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

thelonious690 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben mince alors, c'était trop beau pour être possible  Si je comprends bien, le disque dur externe serait en slave et le disque dur principal en master et donc par la même toujours actif...
> 
> Arf, grrrr démonter mon Mac, je ne peux m'y résoudre.
> En tout cas, merci pour la rapidité de toutes tes réponses




Je suis pas sûr à 100 % de mon truc donc faudrait attendre un autre avis peut-être, mais si t'es pas manchot avec un tournevis, tu peux démonter ton imac toi même, un bricoleur du dimanche le peut.


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Je vais y réfléchir et attendre d'autres avis sur tes conseils. Encore merci


----------



## Alycastre (3 Août 2006)

thelonious690 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben mince alors, c'était trop beau pour être possible  Si je comprends bien, le disque dur externe serait en slave et le disque dur principal en master et donc par la même toujours actif...
> 
> Arf, grrrr démonter mon Mac, je ne peux m'y résoudre.
> En tout cas, merci pour la rapidité de toutes tes réponses


Comme le signale bien notre camarade "*jaipatoukompri*", ce n'est pas du tout compliqué !
Je démonte sans problème cette machine "légendaire" :love: 
Alors va y sans remords !


----------



## joubichou (3 Août 2006)

je suis du même avis,c'est super facile,et surtout n'oublies pas la pate thermique


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Merci de vos encouragements ! Je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution des choses


----------



## nicogala (3 Août 2006)

A tout hasard, le document officiel de d&#233;montage-remontage de l'iMac G4


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Eh eh je l'avais déjà  ! J'avais vraiment fouiné partout avant de venir vous embêter 
Merci beaucoup en tout cas, c'est très sympa.

J'espère seulement que le bruit vient bien de ce satané disque dur car si je me lance dans une telle entreprise pour rien, ça va me gonfler sérieux...


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2006)

thelonious690 a dit:
			
		

> Eh eh je l'avais déjà  ! J'avais vraiment fouiné partout avant de venir vous embêter
> Merci beaucoup en tout cas, c'est très sympa.
> 
> J'espère seulement que le bruit vient bien de ce satané disque dur car si je me lance dans une telle entreprise pour rien, ça va me gonfler sérieux...




Ca sera pas pour rien dans tous les cas, tu auras un DD plus gros et plus rapide c'est déjà pas mal je trouve, en plus tu sauras faire un nouveau truc  

Car effectivement, c'est moins probable, mais ça pourrait venir de l'alim


----------



## thelonious690 (3 Août 2006)

Bon prions pour que ce ne soit pas ça alors :affraid:


----------



## Marcmaniac (6 Août 2006)

Et si tu passais un petit coup d'aspirateur dans les trous d'a&#233;ration de ton imac ?
Au pourtour du pied de l'&#233;cran !
C'est pas cher, sans risque, et &#231;a peux raporter quelque chose ....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

J'ai eu &#224; faire face &#224; ce genre de choses sur plusieurs flatpanels ( avec ventilo et dans un cas sans ventilo)

3 causes
1- encrassement divers ( poussi&#232;res autour des a&#233;rations , accumulation sur le ventilo et ailleurs )
2- usure physique de m&#233;canismes divers
3-utilisation en environnement tr&#232;s chaud ( le ventilo est lanc&#233; en permanence)

point 1 On peut agir de mani&#232;re plus ou moins efficace ( dont d&#233;poussierage d'entretien) 
point 2 exige d&#233;montage et remplacement de pieces
point 3 On peut am&#233;liorer la situation en abaissant la temp&#233;rature g&#233;n&#233;rale de la piece , ou en ajoutant un ventilo externe ( pas facile vu l'emplacement des a&#233;rations)

concernant thelonious 690
un tournesol d'occaze de 3 ans ( dont le DD a peut etre beaucoup tourn&#233; +mac  peu ou mal d&#233;poussier&#233  ca me semble pas anormal qu'il soit bruyant.

un d&#233;montage -nettoyage , changement de DD et de certains m&#233;canismes devraient am&#233;liorer les choses
Profite en pour mettre un gros DD !


----------



## thelonious690 (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pour répondre tout d'abord à Marcmaniac, j'ai effectué un coup d'aspi minutieux dans les trous et à la base du tournesol. Une quantité incalculable de poussière en est d'ailleurs sorti. Cela a sensiblement amélioré les choses mais le bruit aigu et désagréable est toujours là. En revanche, le ventilo est un peu plus discret mais alors un tout petit peu....

Par la suite, en réponse au message de pascalformac, je ne peux qu'adhérer à tes hypothèses(disque dur usé, poussière etc...). Seul bémol, j'habite un appart ancien où il fait une température de 20 à 23 degrès maximum. La chaleur n'est donc pas excessive et l'ordinateur est bien ventilé, dans un grand bureau.

Toutefois, la bonne nouvelle est que mon Mac est garanti 3 mois. Je l'ai en effet acheté chez un revendeur Apple qui m'avait pourtant assuré de l'avoir "révisé" et nettoyé, ce dont je doute plus que tout et c'est un euphémisme.

Août oblige, celui-ci est en vacances mais dés son retour à la fin du mois, je rapporte le mac, d'autant plus que le superdrive montre lui aussi des signes de fatigue: CD ou DVD reconnus une fois sur trois, gravure aléatoire, bruit d'avion au décollage...

Bref, j'ai le sentiment de m'être fait un peu avoir sur le coup et j'attends de pied ferme la réouverture du magasin car tout ceci est parfaitement inadmissible.

Moi qui ai tant fantasmé sur cette machine, elle me donne aujourd'hui bien des soucis.

Mais bon, je l'aime quand même mon ptit tournesol 

En tout cas, merci de votre intérêt !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

Salut , 
je ne faisais que lister les pistes
Il est plus que probable que les m&#233;canismes soient en cause
Et pas s&#251;r que tu te sois fait "avoir" par ton revendeur
L'usure c'est normal!

( c'est la m&#234;me chose si tu avais achet&#233; une voiture de 3 ans r&#233;vis&#233;e  , y a de l'usure , c'est pas le vendeur qui est fautif)


----------



## Alycastre (7 Août 2006)

En tout cas, cette machine vaut bien de temps en temps des mises à niveau ....
La mienne est la première sortie, juste après l'annonce, hiver 2002, et elle tourne non-stop depuis .... 
Boostée en RAM, et pas un pépin!!!! Qui parle de rev :rateau: nécessaire avant de se lancer
Mais ton revendeur doit tout de même te fournir une machine en "bon" état, surtout sil la garantit !!!!
Fonce et surtout, garde-la : on est pas près de revoir de sitôt de telle machine


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

+1
Garde la !
Pas mal de Mac sont pass&#233;s entre mes mains , depuis les anciens jusqu'aux tr&#232;s r&#233;cents
Et ce mod&#232;le reste  l'un de mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, c''est pas un hasard s'il est mon ordi principal...
Et  mod&#232;le au design unique en son genre
(Dommage que le concept bras articul&#233;  ne fut pas repris)


----------



## thelonious690 (7 Août 2006)

Le vendeur est fautif à mon sens et je parle en connaissance de cause car je suis moi même dans le métier. Une machine révisée se doit d'être impeccable. Ceci dit, loin de moi l'idée de la blâmer et c'est surtout sa réaction concernant le s.a.v de la machine qui comptera. Tout le monde peut faire des erreurs, l'important c'est de les rattrapper 

Quant au tournesol, je n'ai nullement l'intention de m'en séparer. Pourquoi croyez vous que je n'ai pas acheté un G5  

Je vous tiens au courant vers la fin août car là je pars en vacancessssssssss !!!!

Bye bye


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2006)

une machine r&#233;vis&#233;e se doit d'&#234;tre ...r&#233;vis&#233;e 
Et c'est tout.
r&#233;vis&#233;e ca ne veut pas dire "comme neuve "

Il est plus que probable que le DD n'a pas &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; et des pieces  ( DD ou autres) sont us&#233;es

edith ( piaf)
le G5 c'est le flatpanel pas si flat que ca? 
hihi
( je soooors)

bonnes vacances , veinard!


----------



## blackheart (7 Août 2006)

Je me permet d'intervenir car moi-aussi, mon Tournesol était devenu assez bruyant. Bruit de soufflerie assez intense...
Il faut dire que je l'ai depuis quasiment 4 ans maintenant !
Et pendant tout ce temps, je ne l'ai jamais démonté...
J'ai donc décidé de franchir le pas la semaine dernière. Ce qui pour moi est une grosse décision vu que je ne suis pas très bricoleur ! J'ai lu et relu des dizaines de fois les articles consacré à cette manip périlleuse pour finalement me lancer à l'aide des tournevis torx achetés exprès pour l'occasion.
Curieusement à force de m'inquièter, j'ai trouvé l'opération moins fastidieuse que prévu... (par comparaison, j'avais assisté un pote lors d'un démontage d'ibook blanc, là c'était vraiment hard...)
Evidemment après 4 ans, l'intérieur de l'imac était un véritable nid à poussière. Un petit coup d'aspirateur et quelques petits coups de chiffons ont donc eu raison des acariens. 
Le graveur interne donnait de gros signes de faiblesses également. Les même symptômes que ceux décrit plus haut... 
Du coup, je l'ai remplacé et voilà !
La machine fait moins de bruit maintenant ( juste le bruit du ventilateur en sourdine, c'est largement supportable) et le graveur est reconnu et fonctionnne correctement. J'aurais peut-être du changer le DD mais j'avais la flème d'en acheter un autre... Tout comme j'aurais pu changer la RAM interne qui est de 256Mo mais 80 pour une barrette de 512 qui ajouterais donc 256Mo, ça fait beaucoup...Les 768Mo déjà présent seront suffisant. 
Cette machine est pour moi, le meilleur mac que j'ai eu proportionnellement à ce que j'en demande cela s'entend.
Il n'a presque jamais été éteint ! Il beaucoup voyagé, il n'est certes plus aussi blanc qu'au premier jour mais il fonctionne toujours et le plus beau c'est que je ne me souviens pas avoir planté avec cette machine (à l'inverse de mon powermac G5 que j'ai du redémarré un nombre incalculable de fois ! en même temps, c'est pas la même utilisation... )
Bref, vous l'aurez compris, l'imac G4 tournesol reste mon mac préféré pour l'instant. Il est très bien pour internet, écouter de la musique, servir de multiposte pour free...
J'ai plusieurs fois été tenter de le revendre mais je lui trouve toujours une petite utilité...


----------



## Alex? (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai une petite question à propos de la pâte thermique.

Est-ce qu'il faut en mettre lors du changement de ram interne. Dans le document officiel, il faut en mettre et sur la video que j'ai récupérer sur SVM MAC, ils n'en mettent pas. alors je sais pas quoi faire. c'est primordial ou pas


----------



## vousti (20 Septembre 2006)

si tu changes la ram inférieure (celle qui se trouve juste derriere la plaque du dessous, tu n' as pas besoin de pâte th°

par contre si tu changes celle qui se trouve au dessus de la carte mère, il te faudra mettre de la pâte th°.

le refroidissement de ce mac se fait à partir des 2 heat pipes qui transmettent la chaleur sur la boule.


----------



## Gabone (22 Septembre 2006)

Le G4 est une merveille. Une vraie horloge, par rapport au G5 qui est beaucoup plus bancal. 
Et nhésiter pas a démonté le tournesol, cest facile et lon en retire une certaine fierté.


----------



## Alex? (22 Septembre 2006)

J'ai réuni tout le matos : Ram, torx 15, pate thermique, aspirateur (c'est pas la poussière qui doit manquer). J'attaque la bête demain.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, ben en lisant ce post je crois que je vais prendre l'aspi dans pas longtemps  il siffle pas du tout, mais juste histoire de virer la poussière 

Une merveille cette ordi... en achetant mon PB je me suis dit que j'allais le laisser de cote... tu parles je l'aime trop ce tournesol  POur moi c'est le plus bel ordi jamais construit !!


----------



## vousti (22 Septembre 2006)

Alex? a dit:


> J'ai réuni tout le matos : Ram, torx 15, pate thermique, aspirateur (c'est pas la poussière qui doit manquer). J'attaque la bête demain.



bonne découverte des entrailles de ta bête


----------



## Alex? (22 Septembre 2006)

Opération terminée et réussie avec succès. La ram de 256 Mo a trouvé refuge dans un vieux PC. C'est pas très académique mais ça tourne. C'est le principal.

J'en ai profité pour faire le ménage. Adieu poussière et autres insectes qui résidaient dans les entrailles de ma fleur

Reste à changer le DD mais bon. C'est toujours celui d'origine avec ses 5400 tr. On verra si ça vaut le coup. J'ai augmenter la ram uniquement pour respirer lors de l'utilisation de la CS2. Et si je change de mac pour un mactel, ce sera pas avant la sorite de la CS3. Wait and see


----------



## thelonious (5 Octobre 2006)

Comme promis, je vous tiens au courant. Le Mac est réparé ! Changement du disque dur et du superdrive donc tout est rentré dans l'ordre   Le voilà comme neuf !


----------



## bamb (20 Février 2007)

Mon iMac G4 (boule) commence à faire beaucoup debruit, ou alors je commence à me focaliser sur ce bruit ! Est-il possible qu'avec le temps, le bruit augmente (poussières, ...) ?
J'ai vu sur certains posts que l'iMac était silencieux, pas le mien !!


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Février 2007)

:modo: Bonjour, merci de faire une recherche avant d'ouvrir un nouveau fil. Ton sujet existe déjà, on fusionne.


----------



## kitetrip (25 Février 2007)

Perso je n'ai jamais eu le courage de le démonter... Pour le bruit, je nettoie simplement le ventillateur à l'aide de cotons tige à travers les trous d'évacuation  Du cotton très légèrement enduit de produit nettoyant (faut surtout par que ça goutte  ) et une petit quart d'heure de gymnastique des doigts !

Tellement parfaite cette machine... Le design n'a pas d'équivalent dans la gamme Apple actuelle, devenue trop "banale" (carrés arrondis, on commence à avoir tout vu).


----------



## Alycastre (29 Novembre 2007)

Je relance ce topic ..... :rateau: 
Question à deux balles: est-il possible de changer l'écran (15 pouces) de mon iMac G4, par un 17 pouces ???
J'ai trouvé une coque sur ebay, avec le bras et l'écran ......
La définition n'était-elle pas limitée à 1024x768 ? 
Avant d'acheter, et de faire une connerie ...:mouais: 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2007)

1- sur  mon 17




2- faudrait verifier un truc
que les mecaniques  bras n'aient pas légerement évoluées

je jette un oeil aux manuels

15p




17p


----------



## Alycastre (29 Novembre 2007)

Merci pascal.
J'ai le pdf que tu affiches ...
C'est ta configuration machine, mais est-ce que ma carte permettra l'affichage plus étendu ?
Carte du 15 pouces: NVIDIA Geforce2 MX (AGP 2x) Mémoire graphique: 32 MB
Carte du 17 pouces: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (AGP 4x) Mémoire graphique: 64 MB DDR ( c'est un 1,0 Ghz)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2007)

Aucune idée
( ps si tu veux le 2 e manuel et voir les dfferences => mp)

edit je reviens sur ce détail bras
je me souviens avoir lu que le mécanisme avait évolué
je ne sais plus où ( 99% sur site en anglais)

par contre ca n'implique pas forcément  que toute la mecanique fut modifiée coté vissage
mais se serait bete que les vis ne soient pas aux mêmes endroits


----------



## kitetrip (29 Novembre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Merci pascal.





Alycastre a dit:


> J'ai le pdf que tu affiches ...
> C'est ta configuration machine, mais est-ce que ma carte permettra l'affichage plus étendu ?
> Carte du 15 pouces: NVIDIA Geforce2 MX (AGP 2x) Mémoire graphique: 32 MB
> Carte du 17 pouces: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (AGP 4x) Mémoire graphique: 64 MB DDR ( c'est un 1,0 Ghz)​


 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, 
la GeForce2 MX pour les toutes les générations de 15"
la GeForce4 MX puis GeForce FX 5200 pour les 17"

Quand à ta manip, autant acheter un iMac 17" d'occassion ​ ​


----------



## nicogala (30 Novembre 2007)

GeForce 4Mx 32Mo pour les dernier 15" @ 1Ghz


----------

